# Grind - Privateer Press Sports Board Game



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

​ 







​ 
Privateer press have announced their upcoming title Grind.



> *Full Metal Battle Sport*
> 
> *Bellevue WA. June 30, 2009—*Privateer Press is pleased to announce _Grind_, an extreme combat sports board game for two players ages 14 and up releasing this October. In _Grind_ players customize a team of steamjacks—10-ton, steam-powered mechanical robots—and battle to move a large, spiked ball into their opponent’s goal. The game comes with several highly detailed plastic components, including six Runner steamjack figures, four Crusher steamjack figures, 32 interchangeable weapon arms, two spiked pillars, and the Grinder ball. Also included are a full-color game board, 11 tokens, and custom dice.
> When asked about the design behind _Grind_, Privateer Press Game Development Manager Erik-Jason Yaple said, “As we were developing Grind we looked at nearly every sport in existence for inspiration. _Grind_ borrows from American and international football, rugby, billiards, hockey, and even stock car racing. The game delivers aggressive, in-your-face action as players slam and bash their steamjacks into each other. At the same time, it rewards careful planning and strategy as players try to get the Grinder across the playing field and into their opponent’s goal while the clock is running down. And thanks to the incredible amount of steamjack customization, players can build the team that suits their play style right out of the box.”
> The official _Grind_ webpage will be launched on Friday, July 3rd on www.privateerpress.com.


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm curious to see how they've revamped the game. It was originally done as an add-on for Warmachine in No Quarter #10. They unfortunately didn't support Grind a whole lot though. Looks as though they've changed their minds now however. Could be interesting. So long as they leave out those horrid new Elves.uke:


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, bloodbowl with steam jacks... Now that'd be interesting. So long as PP limit their love of adding tons of special rules: For someting like this i reckon they'd slow the game somewhat.

But I love Blood Bowl and I love steam jacks, soo... *watches with interest*


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Have you got an eye on this as a BB fan Jez? I'm interested in what the website shows when it launches sometime today, though I've never paid much attention to PP games.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It will be interesting to see if this game picks up. 

How close to BB is it?


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

This looks funky! Has PP done plastic jacks before? If not, would these be of the scale to use in warmachine games?


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

It does sound quite interesting, I just wonder how long it takes to play. I know war Machine in general is a bit like early edition warhammer and 40K regarding complexities of rules and time taken to play.

I think the premise of inter changable wepons is quite good to get it all in a box. Reminds me of Space Crusade in that respect.


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Well. Judging by what I can see of the contents of the box, it _looks_ like it is going to play similarly to Monsterpocalypse. I am, however basing this on the dice that are shown, as these are what is used for Monpoc. Time will tell.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, those plastics are actually really rather nice. Can't see any mention of price though.

Early yet but i'm wondering if other teams and minis will be added.


----------

